# Java + iText



## peter53757 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche Informationen über iText (PDFv Erstellung).
Eine allgemeine Einführung, Pdf oder ähnliches.
Besten Dank.


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

iText stammt von http://sourceforge.net/projects/itext/
Dort ist neben der Bibliothek auch ein 5 MB grosses Tutorial&Sample-Packet zu bekommen. Mehr als dort steht kann man schwerlich hier schreiben. Eventuell hast du nachdem du dort reingeschaut hast noch Fragen.

Gruss


----------

